# Where to buy lumber for picture frames



## ryanramage (Aug 16, 2011)

I am wanting to build some larger frames to put some completed puzzles in. Everywhere I look for picture frame molding of any quality requires too much to order or they have to make it. I am going with a rustic look for our lakehouse. Any guidance on the types of stores or websites would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I get most of the wood for my frames from the firewood pile. I cut my own veneers. Since I cut my own firewood I usually manage to find some interesting pieces and leave them longer to be cut into veneer. I usually let the grain of the wood be the main feature and leave them flat but if you have a router and some bits you can make your own mouldings. They'll be one of a kind and you can mix different woods. There is no limit to what you can make. And it's a lot cheaper than buying them!


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you looked at the moldings at a big box? They usually have a wide selection of profiles in different materials. It sometimes takes a bit of effort, but I've made some frames from trim and molding stock.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Ryan;

I made some picture frames from some rough cedar and aged them using a process similar to below;

1. Shred a piece of steel wool and place the pieces in a jar.

2. Cover the steel wool shreds with white vinegar. Tighten the lid on the jar and leave the steel wool to break down in the vinegar for one or two days.

3. Bring some water to a boil in a saucepan. Pour 1/4 to 1/2 cup of the hot water into a second glass jar. Drop a tea bag into the water. Use a plain, dark type of tea. Place the lid on the jar and allow the tea to steep until the water becomes dark.

4. Paint the wood with the tea, allowing the tea to thoroughly soak into the wood. Leave the wood to dry.

5. Paint the wood with a generous amount of the solution of vinegar and steel wool. Wait for the wood to turn a deep grey color.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

A blog practically dedicated to molding planes and their use:

http://musingsfrombigpink.blogspot.com/

use of bead: search on this site or have a look at
http://villagecarpenter.blogspot.com/2007/12/scratch.html
http://villagecarpenter.blogspot.com/2011/12/storage-boxes-part-ii.html

If you prefer the power tool route :

http://woodgears.ca/router_lift/molding.html


----------

